# G string keeps slipping out of tune



## mrjameskent (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,

Hope this is the right place to post this, I'm looking for some advice following picking up a second hand Gibson SG Gothic 2001.

The G string is persistently going out of tune with even the slightest string bend.

The tuners are Grover and some feel tighter than others.

Any ideas? I will take it for a service but interested to know what the possible causes are in advance.

Kind regards
j


----------



## DavyH (Dec 28, 2009)

The curse of Gibson.

I've talked to a number of people about this and we all feel the same way - the sharp angle from the nut to the tuner results in string slippage, specifically on the G string and to a lesser extent on the D string. Basically it's a poor headstock design that Gibson have never bothered to correct themselves.

Try installing locking tuners and making sure the nut is well lubed, either with graphite or Nut Sauce. It still wont be perfect, but it will be a hell of a lot better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2009)

It sounds like the string is binding in the nut. Try running some pencil lead through the nut slot, or you can pick up some Big Bends "Nut Sauce" from a guitar shop. Those should both help to alleviate your problem.


----------



## Rocco Ruthless (Jan 25, 2010)

If you want to get a more permanent type solution i'd say get some locking tuners and maybe look into getting a Graph Tech nut to replace the stock one. Probably the most costly solution though.


----------



## Arsis (Feb 4, 2010)

I have similar problem on my Ibanez RGA121. Its on the B mostly and sometimes G. I thought It had to do with my poor stringing skills. I remember reading some reviews complaining about the nut of the guitar. So I should replace it or Pencil it then?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 9, 2010)

Arsis said:


> I have similar problem on my Ibanez RGA121. Its on the B mostly and sometimes G. I thought It had to do with my poor stringing skills. I remember reading some reviews complaining about the nut of the guitar. So I should replace it or Pencil it then?



If there have been reviews deeming the nut faulty or inadequate, replace it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 24, 2010)

As far as the G string goes, it slips out of tune because technically it's supposed to be wound to put it in the proper octave or something to that effect. If you can stand a wound G, try it. That said, the headstock doesn't help things much.


----------



## Origin (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay, who else involuntarily chuckled when they read the title G-String Slipping  ehhh, I'm an asshole.

But seriously, I would try the wound G's, I've used a few and they stay very well. My rga121 doesn't have problems with staying in tune but I suppose I can understand how some would.


----------



## OwainXerath (Mar 25, 2010)

My nuts keep slipping out of my G string


----------



## MetalGravy (Mar 27, 2010)

mrjameskent said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope this is the right place to post this, I'm looking for some advice following picking up a second hand Gibson SG Gothic 2001.
> 
> ...




Not to be a dick, but welcome to every guitar I've ever owned.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2010)

MetalGravy said:


> Not to be a dick, but welcome to every guitar I've ever owned.



Lube your nut, and string the tuner properly.


----------



## metaljazz247 (Apr 25, 2010)

In order for your G-string to stop slipping between your nuts when you least expect it, make sure your nut's well lubed!

Innuendo is what makes the English language beautiful

_________________________
keeping the thread alive


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 25, 2010)

Faulty nuts?


----------



## SjPedro (Apr 25, 2010)

faulty slipping nuts, g-string slipping...what's next? crooked rod? 

lol sorry couldn't help myself 

bu anyway...locking tuners might be your best bet here..either that or get a new axe


----------



## iframedjesus (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm kinda surprised that no one has brought this up yet, but I used to have the same problem with the G string on a standard Gibson SG and I originally thought I would have to replace something on it. Thats when my guitar teacher gave me some advice:

If you reverse the saddle on the bridge for the G string, it won't go out of tune every 5 seconds.

It took me about 15 minutes to replace all the strings, reverse the saddle for the G, and reset the action for my guitar and I haven't had a problem since.

If you haven't tried it yet, you should go ahead and give it a shot, its much better than wasting money on a fancy locking nut and not even fixing the problem!


----------



## megano28 (Dec 8, 2010)

SjPedro said:


> faulty slipping nuts, g-string slipping...what's next? crooked rod?
> 
> lol sorry couldn't help myself


 

I once had an entire conversation with my bud over facebook involving every innuendo we could...were the none guitar players confused 

seriously though TS, I would try to get a wound G, the string lubing helps but I find a wound G string gets the job done


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Lube your nut




this thread brought teh lulz, especially this quote. 


Yeah I would get some of that Nut Sauce for your g-string and lube the nut and the saddle. Pencil lead works as a cheap alternative, but isn't exactly permanent.
Locking tuners are roughly $75-80, and I think they would help out a fair bit. Maybe look into a graphtech tusQ nut:
Buy Graph Tech TUSQ XL Jumbo Gibson Slotted nut | Nuts & Saddles | Musician's Friend

From what I've read, even with slotted nuts, you may need to take some sandpaper to 'em for your strings to fit correctly in them (depending upon what gauge strings you use), so I would recommend having a tech install it for you.

In the end of the day though, if there's a problem with the headstock, there isn't too much you can do to fix that.


----------



## JonnyDeath (Dec 13, 2010)

Forget the nut sauce, crap like that is truly just a gimmick when you can use common substances such as petroleum jelly or even olive oil. I would wager your issue is actually the tuner itself. The shaft the tuning knob is held onto with a screw has usually at least 1 compression washer on it. The purpose for this is to stop it from slipping out of tune. 

Get a screwdriver and tighten it on up. You'll notice right away if you over tighten it because turning the knob will be quite difficult. Sometimes this is a nice cheap trick for trems without a locking nut or locking tuners though. I've done this to a few guitars with basic floating trems on them and all the dives and pulls in the world don't pull them out of tune. 

Olive oil and petroleum jelly have proven to be the best guitar lubes I've used out of dozens and best of all, they're cheap and almost always on hand. I soak my trem springs in olive oil, slather the knife edge of my trem and the posts with petroleum and dab a little on the nut slots. Every bridge type I've done this with returns to perfect pitch regardless of doing a dive or a climb with the bar.


----------

